# Illustrator: Wie Text verzerren?



## tzippy (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo! 
Ich wende mich mit einem eher banalen Problem an euch:
Ich habe möchte gerne einen Text in Illustrator CS perspektivisch verzerren, so dass der Fluchtpunkt unter dem Text liegt. Sprich, dass er oben breiter ist, als unten. 
Leider kann ich ihn nur skalieren, also die Größe verändern.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet.


----------



## zechi (9. Januar 2005)

Nimmst du das "Frei-transformieren"-Werkzeug, klickst eine obere Ecke von deinem Textfeld an, bei gedrückter Maustaste erst die strg, dann shift und alt drücken und gedrückt halten, ziehen, fertig.

Funktioniert anscheinend nur, wenn der Text in Pfade umgewandelt wurde.


----------

